# Pressing sheets into honeycomb pattern



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

A set of these:
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1008&idCategory=


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't see how that makes sheets from liquid wax, it looks like the smooth roolers would thin/even out your sheet and the second set do the embossing. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think you use liquid wax to start with. Yes, the smooth roller forms the sheets then the second one embosses it. At least that is my understanding. I don't have these, I buy my foundation from Kelly.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks RBRanch. Pricey.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

You make the flat sheet with melted wax and a piece of plywood, then the rollers form it.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Can we hear from somebody who is actually using this equipment? By the time you make the flat sheet, roll it once and roll it twice - supply the wax ( after having cleaned it) and counting something for time....is this really a realistic operation? 

I supply my cappings ( solar melted into a block) to my supplier and pay 46 cents ( Australian) per sheet and get a full size sheet of clean, perfect foundation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only way I've seen sheets made is dipping wet wood in wax and peeling the sheets off...


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

I do not know if this will help, but a lot cheaper then the roller:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Foundation-Mold/productinfo/203/


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

That's pretty nifty. I'm suprised that it cost's so much however.:s


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, seems like it is just a slab of silicone. Wonder why it is so pricey.


----------

